# Car Pro-CQuartz Iron X



## Spoony

*Price & Availablilty:*
Available from Matt @ I4D - Here
Price for 500ml is £15.90

*Used on:*
VW Wheels - Hubcaps

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Highly effective, acid-free and pH balanced (6~7pH) car paint, wheels & glass cleaner (safe for all wheels including aluminum and alloys). This formulation is also effective and safe for use on all car surfaces and will not deteriorate clear coats.

Airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles - particles containing iron - actually penetrate the paint and create corrosive compounds that eat deep into the paint's sub-layers or paint's pin-holes. This is a gradual process that often is not evident until it's too late. Claying or polishing only removes the particle, not its effects, which are continuing to spread beneath the surface.

During the use of your vehicle, brake dust and road grime become sintered to the surface of the car paint, rims and wheels due to the high temperature conditions they are normally exposed. Brake dust contains high levels of iron and once sintered to the rim, becomes extremely difficult to dissolve or remove without the use of harsh chemicals.

Iron X opens up the paint's pores to release ferrous particles and to neutralize caustic compounds that have developed in the paint's subsurface. Ongoing damage is immediately stopped and future damage is prevented by removing the ferrous particles.

Iron X sprays on as a thick, transparent, as the cleansing liquid begins to work into the dirt and grime, the formula begins to turn purple/ red. The purple/red coloration is the Iron X Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble complex for easy removal. Stubborn, baked on grime may take a small amount of agitation. Rinse car paint and wheels thoroughly with a power washer and wipe dry.

For more product information, instruction guides and videos please visit the CarPro Aquartz website from our links page.

How to Use

1. Wash the car or wheels surfaces, make sure surface is cool.

2. Shake well, spray on the surface, rub it in with damp sponge thoroughly, wait 5 mins while contaminants change its color to purpel / red, wipe off with damp soft sponge. Don't let the Iron X dry completely on surface!

3. Rinse well or power wash the whole surface. Car is now ready to clay!

Average consumption per complete car: 100 ~ 150ml.
Shelf life: 1 year if kept closed in cool, dry place.

Iron X is the most essential step before any polishing work done on the car which no other cleaner can do.

Iron X is very important to use before Aquartz application.

*Packaging:*
Comes in a clear bottle, with seperate spray head. Iron X Labelling is very distinctive and actually quite nice.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a clear liquid with a slight odour. I think the odour has been improved from when I first tried this product as the smell used to be terrible, now it is not so bad but its not the nicest smelling.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
In terms of cutting and cleaning power this product is quite unique in that it targets airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles which contain iron. It proceeds to remove these contaminants which can cause corrosion. The cleaning power is easy to see as the product turns from a clear liquid to purple when it comes into contact with contamination.

*Ease Of Use:*
Could not be easier just spray it on and if you wish (and it is advised) rub it in with a sponge (in case of wheels I used a brush) and within 5 minutes the contamination will be visible as the liquid turns to purple.

Pictures in use:

































This is then rinsed thoroughgly with water, and the run off is very purple showing the contamination being washed away.

Another few shots of use on a very contaminated car:
























*
Finish:*
Free from iron based fallout!

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
I would say for the most part at nearly £16 for 500ml that some people wouldn't find great value for money. However, when considering what the product does it is invaluable. It adds another step to decontamination within a full clean, ensuring the surface is prepped and ready to be polished and protected. It s now a product I will always have at my disposal for full details as I think it is a valuable step to remove these contaminants.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*









*Conclusion:*
If this was a slightly cheaper product it would be heading for 100%! It's a seriously easy product to use which remove fallout that clay bars and the likes can't touch. I had never considered this step to my routine before seeing Iron X in action, the amount of purple visible shocked me as it meant there was that much contamination on the paint or wheels. I would say this is a great product for pro's and enthusiiasts alike as it allows for deep cleansing and decontamination of the surfaces. I feel it justifies a 9/10 as it does its job seriously well and to me has become an integral part of a complete detail. Great on both alloys and paintwork.

If only it smelled nicer!

Average consumption at 100-200ml per car I would say is spot on and so out this bottle you could do 4/5 cars. Considering the cost of the product this would make it around £4 per car, although it is not required every single wash I would say so value for money still exists. Extra value can also be had as there are considerable savings to be made when buying in bulk 1L or 5L sizes which are available.

I also used this on my paint - though the colour of the car left it difficult to photograph the change in colour the run-off proved that it was present and being removed.

As a little extra here are some videos of Iron Cut in Action Courtesy of Gordon (Caledonia) of Defined Details, more can be found on his channel on YouTube. Gordon also has a thread about the product here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168666&highlight=iron+cut






Thanks to Matt @ I4Detailing for supplying this. To purchase please visit: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/cgi-bi...on&PN=Iron_X_1.html#a3_21AQIC500#a3_21AQIC500


----------

